

Windows Phone Marketplace Statistics - 25K+ apps, diverse criteria - DenDen
http://justinangel.net/WindowsPhone7MarketplaceStatistics

======
Caligula
Flagging as spam, the full first page says requires silverlight. Most people
won't even be able to view the article.

